# Referenced Libraries mit exportieren



## tobedamobe (1. Sep 2009)

Guten Abend,
ersteinmal Hallo in eurem Forum, habe hier schon oft viel gute und vorallem richtig gute Hilfen bekommen, aber nun ist es leider aus mit nur lesen ohne selber zu fragen.

Ich beschreibe einfach genau mein Problem und hoffe mir kann jemand helfen.

Ach ja vorneweg ganz kurz...ich habe Sachen zu meinem Fall hier im Forum gefunden und die waren auch neinahe das was ich wollte aber eben nicht genau und deswegen konnte mir auch die Foensuche leide rnicht helfen.

Also: Ich habe vor eine MP3 Datei in einem Programm abzuspielen, mittels thread im hintergund also...so...nun habe dafür das paket JLayer 1.0.1 heruntergeladen, eingebunden und das klappt auch alles soweit....so

nun wollte ich mein prog einem kumpel zeigen und da fiel mir auf...nee geht ja garnich weil der ja dieses paket JLayer nich hat.

jetzt muss ich also qausi der exportierten jar datei sagen das sie auch die eingebundenen JLayer pakete/klassen/libraries mit nehmen soll damit man das programm mit lala auch abspielen kann ohne eclipse oder so zu haben oder eben ohen das man JLayer bei sich dann einbinden muss wenn man denn doch eclipse hat.

so...ich bedanke mich bei der acedemy^^ und wünsche einen schönen abend...

freu mich auf antworten.

gruß

Toby


----------



## eRaaaa (2. Sep 2009)

export -> java/runnable jar file 
da gibt es drei radiobuttons --> "library handling" 

die library wird entsprechend in dein jar file eingebunden..dein freund braucht also weder eclipse noch die lib


----------



## tobedamobe (6. Sep 2009)

Sorry bin noch net dazu gekommen es zu testen....wird schon stimmen  aber will ja dann auch guten gewissens mein "gelöst"-Prefix setzen^^


----------

